# Full tank shots!



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

I started one of these thread before the crash as I loved looking at everybody's setups! I was looking at everyone's new tanks so I thought I would go and rescape my tank.. slowly restocking it so looks pretty empty right now , sorry just iphone pictures for now!










all types of tanks welcome


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Iphone 3G Picture from a week to two ago!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

The "wall of turtles"


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> The "wall of turtles"


very nice setup, look like out door style.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That turtle setup is beautiful. Love the woodwork and has that "zoo" feel.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

where's the turtle?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I see 2 in each tank or maybe I am just drunk lol I love all of your guys tanks they look great and I look forward to see every ones tanks.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> The "wall of turtles"


very cool. Have you ever thought about adding doors to the stands?


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice plants and awesome turtle setup!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I think I see 2 in each tank or maybe I am just drunk lol I love all of your guys tanks they look great and I look forward to see every ones tanks.


You must be drunk to like mine! LOL!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what mine used to look like before I had some issues:










In the process of re-doing things now.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> This is what mine used to look like before I had some issues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how the issue effect the tank, but its still a nice tank, with all that coral. How much salt you have to go through a month?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

All I have to say is " WOW " to both setups good job


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Our 140G African Adventure*


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice African setup, hows all those fronts getting along?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Nice African setup, hows all those fronts getting along?


Thanks!!
No issues at all so far!!
They all seem to agree that the big guy is in charge!! lol
Cheers!!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

210g Mixed Africans










210 Plant Tank, aka the jungle...


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my old 77g scapes.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

110g burundi frontosa tank since 2003. The burundis have been replaced with the kitumbas since 2007.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am bad at taking pics, so here is a video


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> very cool. Have you ever thought about adding doors to the stands?


The tank under the 220 has turtles in it as well, so, I couldn't put doors on that side.
I was too lazy to make doors for the side with the FX5's so my wife made black curtains to cover each opening.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

There's some pretty good sized tanks here


----------

